# Quick Competition on a Saturday Night from Maxolen



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

*Fancy winning a bottle of Maxolen Perfect Pearl Sealant ?

All you have to do is look at the advert below and post which magazine you will find this advert in this month simple.

All who get the correct answer will be sent a PM with a raffle number at 10pm tonight.

Then at 10:30 ish I will ask a member at random to pick a number say from 1 to 10 or what ever the number of correct answers may be to give us a winner. :thumb:*

*Only 1 prize is up for grabs and this competition is only open to the members from UK & Ireland as its a quick one on a cold winters night*


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

911 & Porsche World.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fast n Modified?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Total 911 ?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Christophorus ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Practical Classics... or it could be Bus & Coach Preservation Magazine 

Fish


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

No idea, but I'd imagine a Porsche magazine, or maybe something more mainstream like Autocar?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Sorry to the Guys from Ireland the post has now been edited and competition open to you as well :thumb:


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

total 911


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CAR magazine


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

One I've never seen but it's a nice ad, what do I win? :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Top gear


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

gt porsche ,911uk .fast car,


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

My guess will be ''Total 911''


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Classic and sports car mag


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta say its a porsche one so Total 911 for me aswell


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

Total 911 
Practical Classics
Porsche World
porsche passion


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

total 911 here too


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

How many guesses are we allowed as it seems people are listing numerous magazines lol

Total 911
Fast Car
auto express
Gt porsche
Porsche world


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Can I enter on a technicality?

A printed one would be my answer 

Although I'll take a stab at Practical Classics too.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Readers wives???????


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Total 911 at a complete guess. But It's a cracking ad.

1- Total 911
2- Evo
3- Car
4- Classic Porsche


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great competition Pat.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Great competition Pat.


yes it is.

im pretty sure I know the answer as well (but as an admin, im not entering)


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

ach total911 or Excelence

great comp :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fast N Modified


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Classic Porsche


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

No idea which mag.. I was just thinking Woah get your hands and knees off the car woman!!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Think like others it will be from a Porsche magazine....
Total 911 
Practical Classics
Porsche World
Porsche Passion


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll say Fast Car magazine.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Retro Cars


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Supercar magazine
overdrive
Porsche post


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

total 911 me thinks


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

total 911 for me


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Fast Car.....


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

total 911 as it the only porker mag i know!!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fast n modified.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Total 911 
Practical Classics
Porsche World
Porsche Passion
Fast car
Auto car
Retro cars
Performance VW! :lol:

Can I keep going? I'll keep thinking!


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Total 911 is what I'am saying,

Btw I think it should be limited to one mag entry per post


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

grant motox said:


> Total 911 is what I'am saying,
> 
> Btw I think it should be limited to one mag entry per post


It will be im sure....:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

auto express


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Total 911 is my guess.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Total 911 (guess)


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Total 911


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> How many guesses are we allowed as it seems people are listing numerous magazines lol
> 
> Total 911 and Fast Car for me


As many as you like upto a maximum of 5:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Porsche World
Porsche Passion
Fast car
Auto car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bit late with that Pat....:wave:
Oh Well still think it should have been one Guess....:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

220 Triathlon
25 Beautiful Homes
360
3D Artist
3D World
50 Photo Projects
A Glass Half Full
A Place In The Sun
Acoustic Magazine
Advanced Photoshop
AdventureBox
Aesthetica
Africa Dream
Air Gunner
AIR International
Aircraft
AirFix Model World
AirForces Monthly
Airgun World
Airliner World
Airports Of The World
All Out Cricket
Allure
Amateur Gardening
Amateur Photographer
Android
Angler's Mail
Angling Times
Antiques Trade Gazette
Apollo
Apps Magazine
Architects' Journal
Architectural Record
Architectural Review
Architectural Review (Australia)
Art Business Today
Art+Auction
Artist Profile
Artists and Illustrators
Astronomy Magazine
Athletics Weekly
Australia's Surfing Life
Australian Guitar
Australian Hi-Fi
Australian Long Boarding
Australian Macworld
Australian Muscle Car
Australian Smart Home Ideas
Auto Express
Autocar
Autosport
AV Magazine
Aviation Classic
Aviation Modeller International
Aviation News
Aviation Week and Space Technology
B2B Marketing
Back Street Heroes 13th Edition
Backstreet Heroes
Bass Guitar Magazine
Batman Legends
BBC History Magazine
BBC Music Magazine
BBC Who Do You Think You Are magazine
BBC Wildlife Magazine
Bead & Button Magazine
Beads and Beyond
Beano
Beautiful Kitchens
Bien-dire
Bike
BikeBiz
Bird Watching
Bizarre
Bizarre Big Book Of Freaks, Geeks And Amazing People
Black & White Photography
Bloomberg Businessweek
Bluewater Boats and Sportsfishing
Blunt
Boat Fishing Monthly
Boat International
Bodyfit
Bon International
Bowls International
Boxing Monthly
Britain
Britain At War
British Birds
British Journal Of Photography
British Patchwork and Quilting magazine
British Railway Modelling
Broadcast
Build A Better PC 2012
Build A Better Website 2012
Build It
Bunkered
Burda Style
Buses Magazine
Bushcraft & Survival Skills Magazine
Business & Commercial Aviation
Business Moneyfacts
Business Traveller
C&IT (Conference & Incentive Travel)
Cabinet Maker
Cable and Satellite International
Cake Craft and Decoration
Camera
Campaign
Camping
Canal Boat
Candis
Car
Car Mechanics
Caravan
Cardmaking & Papercraft
Cash Prize Puzzles
Caterer and Hotelkeeper
Champions
Charity Times
Children and Young People Now
Choice - Health & Wellbeing
Classic and Sports Car
Classic Bike
Classic Bike Guide
Classic Boat
Classic Car Weekly
Classic Cars
Classic Cars for Sale
Classic Ford
Classic Motorcycle Mechanics
Classic Racer
Classic Rock
Classic Tractor
Classical Music
Classics Illustrated
Classics Monthly
Clear
Climber
Clint
Closer
Coast
Collectors Gazette
Combat Aircraft
Comic Heroes
Commercial Motor
Competitions Galore!
Compound Semiconductor Magazine
Computer Arts
Computer Arts Collection
Computer Music
Computer Music Specials
Computer Shopper DVD edition
Computeractive
Conde Nast Traveller
Connections
Construction News
Continuity Insurance and Risk
Cook Vegetarian
Cook Vegetarian Binder
Cornucopia: Turkey for Connoisseurs
Corporate Adviser
Cosmopolitan (Travel Size)
Country Homes and Interiors
Country Life
Country Living
Country Walking
Countryfile Magazine
Countryman
CPO Agenda
Crafts Beautiful
Crafts Beautiful Binder
Craftseller
Creative Beads & Jewellery
Creative Review
Creative Steps
Credit Collections and Risk
Cross Stitch Card Shop
Cross Stitch Collection
Cross Stitch Crazy
Cross Stitch Gold
Cross Stitcher
Cruise International
Cumbria Magazine
Current Archaeology
Current WORLD Archaeology
Custom PC
Cycle Sport
Cycling Active
Cycling Plus
Cycling Weekly
Daily Mail & The Mail on Sunday
Dalesman
Dance Today
Dancing Times
Dansk
Data Centre Solutions
Dazed and Confused
DC Universe Presents
Decanter
Defence Helicopter
delicious
Demur
Desktop
Destination France
Develop
Diecast Collector
Digital Artist
Digital Arts
Digital Battlespace
Digital Camera Magazine
Digital Photo
Digital Photographer
Digital Photography Enthusiast
Digital SLR Photography Magazine
Director
Dirt Mountainbike Magazine
Discover Britain
DiscoveryBox
Doctor Who Adventures
Dogs Monthly
Dolls House & Miniature Scene
Drapers
Drummer Magazine
Duty Free News International
Earthmovers
Easy Living
Eat In
Edge
Electronics World
Elektor
Elle
Elle Decoration
Elle German
Elle Italian
Elle USA
Empire
Employee Benefits
Employers' Law
Engineering News-Record
Envirotec
Esquire
Essentials
Estates Gazette
EuroAsia Semiconductor
Euromoney
European Pensions
Event
Eventing
evo
Evo Supercar Directory
Executive Secretary Magazine
F1 Racing
Facility Management
Family Tree
Farmers Guardian
Farmers Weekly
Fast Bikes
Fast Car
Fast Company
Fast Ford
Feed Compounder
Felix Dennis Poetry Collection
FHM
Film Ireland
Finance on Windows
Financial Sector Technology
Fine Woodworking
First News
Flair Italian
Flex
Flight International
Fly Fishing & Fly Tying
Flying Scale Models
FlyPast
FM World
Focus
Forbes
Foreign Affairs
Foreign Policy
Fortean Times
Fortean Times Book of Strange Deaths
Fortean Times It happened to Me Volume 4
Fortune
FourFourTwo
France Magazine
Frankie
Freerider MX
French Property News
French Revue De Modes
Frontier
Fund Strategy
Furniture & Cabinet Making
Future Music
Games TM
Gamesmaster
Garden Answers
Garden Design Journal
Garden News
Garden Retail
Gardeners' World Magazine
Gardens Illustrated
Geare
Geographical
Getting Started In DSLR Photography 3
Girl Power
Glamour
Global Islamic Finance
Globeland
Go Caravan
Golf Australia
Golf Course Architecture
Golf Digest
Golf Monthly
Golf Tips
Golf World
Good Food
Good Housekeeping
Good Woodworking
Google's Hidden Tools
GP
GQ
Gramophone
Grand Designs Magazine
Granta
Grazia
Great British Food
Great British Runners
Great Marathon Runners
Green Sheet
Ground Engineering
Grow Your Own
Grow Your Own Binder
Guitar and Bass
Guitar Buyer
Guitar Techniques
Guitarist
Gun Mart
H&V News
Hairdressers Journal International
Handmade Living
Harper's Bazaar
Harpers Bazaar USA
Health & Fitness Women's Guide to Running
Health and Fitness
Health and Fitness Women's Running 2
Healthy Food Guide
Heat
Heli News
HELLO! Magazine
Heritage Commercials
Heritage Railway
Hi-Fi News
Himalayas Nepal
History Review
History Today
Homebuilding and Renovating
Homeless In My Heart
Homes and Antiques
Homes and Gardens
Hornby Magazine
Horse and Hound
Horse Deals
Horse Magazine
Horticulture Week
Hospitality Leisure & Design
House and Garden
House Beautiful
How It Works
How to Save Money Online
How To Set Up An Online Business 3
Hyper
i
ICIS Chemical Business
icon Magazine
iCreate
Ideal Home
Imagine FX
Improve Your Coarse Fishing
In Style Germany
In Style Spain
Incar Entertainment
Independent Retail News
Inside Crochet
Inside Sport
InStyle (Travel Size)
Investment, Life and Pensions Moneyfacts
iPad & iPhone User
Island Of Dreams
Italia Guide!
Italia!
Jaguar: The Complete Story 2
Jumbo Cross
Junior
Kerrang!
Kitchen Garden
Knit
Knit Today
Knitting
Koi Magazine
L'uomo Vogue
La Vie en France
La Vie en France with Audio
Land Rover Defender
Land Rover Monthly Magazine
Land Rover Owner
Land Warfare International
Le Monde diplomatique
Let's Get Crafting
Let's Knit
Let's Knit Binder
Let's Make Cards Binder
Lets Make Cards
Lighting
Linux Developer & User
Linux Format
Linux: The Complete Manual 2nd edition
Little Angel
Living etc
Living France
Living Spain
Logical Challenge
London Review of Books
Lone Wolf
Lonely Planet Magazine
Look
Lotus Legends
Lucky Break
MacFormat
MacUser
Macworld
Mad Magazine
Make Jewellery
Making
Making Jewellery
Making Money
Making Money From Your Photos
Management Today
Mania
Marie Claire (Travel Size)
Marie Claire French
Marie France
Marketing
Marketing (Australia)
Marketing Week
Martha Stewart Living
Martha Stewart Weddings
Match
Match Of The Day
Maxim USA
MBR
MCV
MEED
Men's Fitness
Men's Fitness 101 Best Exercises
Men's Fitness 7 Rules of Building Muscle
Men's Fitness Complete Guide to Abs 2nd edition
Men's Fitness Complete Guide to Dumb-Bell Training
Men's Fitness Complete Guide to Home Workouts 2nd edition
Men's Fitness Running, Cycling and Swimming
Men's Fitness Ultimate Workout Plan
Men's Fitness Workout Manual
Men's Health
Men's Running
Mercedes Enthusiast
Metal Hammer
Meze
Microbrewers Handbook
MicroMart
Midlands Business Insider
Midwives Journal
Military History Monthly
Military Logistics International
Military Machines International
Military Modelling
Milk
MIMS
Mini Magazine
MIPro
Mixmag
Mobile Europe
Model Boats
Model Collector
Model Engineer
Model Engineers Workshop
Model Rail
Modern Railways
MOJO
Mollie Makes
Mondo'Arc
Money Marketing
Money Observer
Moneyfacts
MoneyWeek
Moneywise
More
More From Your Garden
Mortgage Finance Gazette
Mortgage Strategy
Mother and Baby
Motor Boat and Yachting
Motor Boats Monthly
Motor Sport Magazine
Motor Trader
Motor Transport
Motorcaravan Motorhome Monthly
Motorcycle Sport & Leisure
Motorsport News
Mountain Biking UK
MRW - Materials Recycling Week
MSDN Magazine
Muscle and Fitness
Music Teacher
Music Tech Focus: Cubase
Music Tech Focus: Mastering Volume 2
Music Tech Focus: Pro Tools
Music Tech Magazine
Music Tech Masterclass
Music Week
My Weekly
N-Photo
NarrowBoat
National Geographic
National Geographic Traveler
Natural Health
Nature
net
New Civil Engineer
New Internationalist
New Scientist
New Stitches
New Welsh Review
New York Review of Books
Newsweek
Nintendo Gamer
NME
North West Business Insider
Now
Nursery World
Nursing Times
NUTS
Nylon
O, The Oprah Magazine
Occupational Health
Octane
Official Jacqueline Wilson Magazine
Official Nintendo Magazine
Official Playstation Magazine
Official Xbox 360
Oil & Gas Journal
OK! Magazine
Old Bike Australasia
Old Glory
olive
Olympic Athletes
Onboard
Opera
Opera Now
Optician
Outdoor Photography
Packaging News
Packaging Scotland
Papercraft Essentials
Papercraft Inspirations
PC Advisor DVD
PC Format
PC Gamer
PC Pilot
PC Plus
PC Powerplay
PC Pro DVD edition
PC Repair: The Complete Manual
PCR
Pensions Age
People Management
People's Friend
Performance Bikes
Period Ideas
Period Living
Photographers' Guide to Photoshop 3
Photography For Beginners
Photography Monthly
PhotoPlus
Photoshop Creative
Pilot
Pitchcare
Planning
Play
Pocket World
Poetry Review
Popular Crafts
Popular Patchwork
Practical Boat Owner
Practical Caravan
Practical Classics
Practical Fishkeeping
Practical Motorhome
Practical Parenting
Practical Photography
Practical Photoshop
Prima
Prime
PrintWeek
Privateer
Prize Quest
Prizes and Puzzles Special
Prizes Galore!
Procurement Leaders Magazine
Procycling
Professional Photographer
profi Tractors and Farm Machinery
Project Plant
Project Scotland
PROPHOTO
Prospect
PRWeek
PSM3
Psychologies
Public Finance
Puntoycoma
Puzzle Monthly
Puzzles Galore
Q
Quality World
Quick Cards Made Easy
Quilting Arts
Racecar Engineering
Racing Ahead
Radio Times: London, Anglia and Midlands
Radio Times: North West, Yorkshire & North East
Radio Times: Northern Ireland
Radio Times: Scotland & Border
Radio Times: South, West & South West
Radio Times: Wales
Rail
Rail Express
Railways Illustrated
RCME
Reader's Digest
Real Classics
Real Homes
Red
REFORM
Refrigeration and Air Conditioning
Rendez-vous
Rendez-vous with Audio
Restaurant
Resurgence Magazine
Retail Design & Technology
Retail Jeweller
Retail Systems
Retail Week
Retro Gamer
Rhythm
RIB International
RIBA Journal
Ride
Ride UK BMX Magazine
Riptide
Rock Sound
Rolling Stone
RotorHUB
Rouleur
Rugby World
Runner's World
Saga Magazine
Sailing Today
Sainsbury's magazine
SC Magazine
Scientific American
SciFiNow
Scootering
Scooterist Scene
Scotland Magazine
Scots
Scots Magazine
Scottish Field
Scottish Grocer
Scottish Licensed Trade News
Screen International
Sea Angler
SelfBuild and Design
Selvedge
Sew
SEW Hip
SFX
SFX Collection
Shape
Shape Up At Home
Shares
Ship&Offshore
Shooting Gazette
Shooting Sports
Shooting Times and Country Magazine
Shout
Sidewalk Magazine
Sight and Sound
Simply Beautiful
Simply Cards & Papercraft
Simply Homemade
Simply Knitting
Simply Prizes
Simpsons Comic
Simpsons Comics Presents Best of The Simpsons
Skin Deep
Sky at Night Magazine
Slam
Sleeper
Smallholder
SNS Europe
Soap World
Solar PV Management
Songlines
Soul and Spirit
Sound + Image
Sound, Vision, Install
South West Business Insider
Spa World Magazine
Speak
Speciality Food
Spirit & Destiny
Spongebob Squarepants
Sport Diver
Sporting Airgun Handbook
Sporting Gun
Sporting Shooter
Sports Illustrated
Sports Insight
Standpoint Magazine
Star Trek
Star Wars Galaxy
Star Wars Insider
Star Wars The Clone Wars Comic
Steam Railway
StoryBox
Street Fighters 13th Edition
Streetfighters
Stuff
Subscriptions Strategy
Supernatural
Supply Management
Surf Europe
T-world The Journal of T-shirt Culture
T3
Tales from the Woods
Talk Business
Tap
Tatler
Tattoo Style
Tattoo Vixens
Teach Nursery
Teach Primary
Teaching Drama
Teen Vogue
The 100 Greatest Paranormal Photographs
The Automobile
The Classic MotorCycle
The Complete Guide to Home Video
The Cricketer
The Daily & Sunday Telegraph
The Dolls' House Magazine
The Engineer
The English Garden
The English Home
The Essential Guide to Landscape Photography 3rd edition
The Essential Guide to Outdoor Photography
The European Supermarket Magazine (ESM)
The evo Guide to Track Days
The Field
The Firm
The Guardian & Observer
The Harvard Business Review
The Harvard Business Review (Premium Edition)
The House Magazine
The Independent and The Independent on Sunday
The Independent Guide to Ebay 2012
The Independent Guide to the iPad 2
The Independent Guide To The iPhone 4S
The Independent Guide to the Mac 4
The Italia Guide to Tuscany
The Knitter
The Lady Magazine
The Lawyer
The LOT
The Official England Programme
The Oldie
The Organic & Non-GMO Report
The Parliament Magazine
The Pocket Guide to Digital Photography
The Spectator
The Stage
The Sunday Times
The Sunday Times Travel Magazine
The Superfan's Guide To Justin Bieber
The Surfers Path
The Times & The Sunday Times (Weekend Pack)
The Times ( 7 day pack)
The Times (Weekday Pack)
The Times Educational Supplement
The Times Educational Supplement Scotland
The Times Literary Supplement
The Trader
The Ultimate Guide to Android Tablets
The Ultimate Guide to Bicycle Maintenance
The Ultimate Guide to BlackBerry 4
The Ultimate Guide to Digital Photography 4
The Ultimate Guide To Marathon Running 3
The Ultimate Guide to Windows 7
The Ultimate Guide to Windows 7 SP1
The Week
The Weekly World Edition Of The Daily Telegraph And The Sunday Telegraph
The Wiggles
The Woodworker
The Word
The Works
The World of Cross Stitching
The World of Interiors
The World's Most Incredible Tattoos 3rd Edition
Theatre and Performance Guide and Guru
Third Sector
Time
Time Out
Times Higher Education
Today's Golfer
Tone Up in Ten Minutes
Top Gear Magazine
Top Sante
Total 4X4
Total 911
Total Body Plan
Total Body Plan 2
Total Film
Total Guitar
Total Lighting
Total Politics
Total TV Guide
Total Vauxhall
ToyNews
Tracks
Tractor
Trail
Trail Bike Adventure Magazine
Train Like An Olympian MagBook
Transformers
Triathlon Plus
Tribune Magazine
Trout and Salmon
Trout Fisherman
Truck & Driver
Trucking
True Inspirations
TTG
TV and Satellite Week
Twist & Go
Ultimate Guide to Cloud Computing
Ultra-FIT
Uncut
Unmanned Vehicles
Utopia Kitchen and Bathroom
Vanity Fair
Vegetarian Living
Vintage Spirit
Viz
Vogue
Vogue Bambini
Vogue French
Vogue German
Vogue Gioiello
Vogue Italian
Vogue Russian
Vogue Spain
Vogue USA
VolksWorld
VW Camper and Bus
W Magazine
Wales Business Insider
Wallpaper*
Waterways World
Wavelength
Waves
Web Designer
Web User
Wedding Invites
Wedding Invites (Issue 2)
What Car
What Digital Camera
What Franchise
What Gun! Bookazine
What Hi-Fi Sound and Vision
What Mountain Bike
What Satellite and Digital TV
When Jack Sued Jill - Nursery Rhymes for Modern Times
Which Motorhome
Whisky Magazine
Whisky Tastings Book
Whisky Tastings Journal
Whitelines Snowboarding Magazine
Win24
Windows: The Official Magazine
Wine Spectator
Wired
Woman and Home
Women's Fitness
Women's Fitness 2-Week Fat Loss Diet
Women's Fitness Tone Up At Home
Women's Running
Woodcarving
Woodturning
Woodworking Plans & Projects
World Business Year: Iran2012
World Of Fine Wine
World Soccer
World's Best Beers
Writers Forum
WWE Kids
X360
Xbox World 360
Yachting Monthly
Yachting World
Yachts and Yachting
Yorkshire Business InsiderYour Family Tree
Your Horse
Your Property Network
Yours
Zest
Zoo


five of those please...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No raffle for me then. 
None of mine were right.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

No correct answers yet guys, however I will be using the same advert for another 3 mags in the next 2 months.

What shall we do let it run for another hour so you can have more guesses or use the ones who have the future mags right?

If you need a clue the magazine is online and print and is a year old :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I give up. Off to bed :wave:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Acclr8 OR TotallyModified...
Pm box is 98% full so be quick...


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

More time, best be getting to the news agent then.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think he,ll be very kind and allow another hour to give others a chance if im wrong 
i will just say i actually have this product anyway so its abit of fun for me but a great product for someone to win :thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> No correct answers yet guys, however I will be using the same advert for another 3 mags in the next 2 months.
> 
> What shall we do let it run for another hour so you can have more guesses or use *the ones who have the future mags right*?
> 
> If you need a clue the magazine is online and print and is a year old :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoo? 
FHM?
Loaded?
T3?
Stuff?

I'd let those girls detail my car any day :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think he,ll be very kind and allow another hour to give others a chance if im wrong


No one has got it yet and your last two were also incorrect Mark as I said it can be left open for another hour if that's what people want?

If no correct answers after that I will use the ones who have got the correct answers for the 3 future magazines the ad is going into over the next two months. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Maxolen UK said:


> No one has got it yet and your last two were also incorrect Mark as I said it can be left open for another hour if that's what people want?
> 
> If no correct answers after that I will use the ones who have got the correct answers for the 3 future magazines the ad is going into over the next two months. :thumb:


Oooh ita a proper challenge now! that cool!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Supercar magazine..
the one from Supercardriver.com the supercar club.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Porsche Post


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Performance VW. 
Golf+.
Retro cars. 
Classic car magazine.
Top gear. 

My 5 stabs in the dark .


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

evo
car
top gear magazine


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Right I'm going for, 

Classic Ford
Total Vauxhall 
Fast Car 
Redline


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Octane
What Car
Fast Car


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Supercar magazine..
> the one from Supercardriver.com the supercar club.


A former colleague of mine established that!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> A former colleague of mine established that!


I was reading it just the other day.. decent set out.. nice cars.. by all accounts a pretty good car mag.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

overdrive ????


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

car magazine

is my guess


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

This is incredible we now have the answer and believe it or not Mark it was not one of yours on the list of 1000 mags :lol: hows that possible ?

Go on though have another guess as that list really can't count its too funny :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

performance VW
Total Vauxhall 
land rover monthly


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: who was it then pat?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just post it to me


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

silverline Motorsport is that even a mag lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Fast n modified


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

PLEASE PLEASE.. pick meeeeeee :buffer:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Octane
What Car
Supercar magazine
overdrive
Porsche post


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Someone on the thread has the answer correct so the competition will close in 15mins, good luck with your answers :thumb:


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Classic car magazine
Porsche post
Retro cars
Overdrive
supercar


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone feel people are just copying names from above :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> anyone feel people are just copying names from above :lol:


Nope I'm unsure what you mean...

Classic car magazine
Porsche post
Retro cars
Overdrive
supercar


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

its needed to be in with the chance 

im itching to win something on here!!!

PLEASE!!!! i got it right .... i bet i didnt!!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Classic car magazine
Retro cars
Overdrive
supercar
Octane


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Classic Racer
or 
Classic Sports Car


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I SECOND, SECOND, SECOND... THE ABOVE! :lol:

Classic car magazine
Porsche post
Retro cars
Overdrive
supercar


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Mindis said:


> silverline Motorsport
> Classic car magazine
> Retro cars
> Overdrive
> ...


5 maximum dude :lol:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> 5 maximum dude :lol:


:lol:

Edited :lol:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Oops duplicate post


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Oops duplicate post


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Overdrive or Supercar


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

redline 
overdrive


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumb: this ended??


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

whos won
off to bed am up for work at 5


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

hes looking at this thread!!! IM EXCITED!!! :lol:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

*competition finished *

I will now send the PM's.

I will then ask for a member at random to choose a number?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> *competition finished *
> 
> I will now send the PM's.
> 
> I will then ask for a member at random to choose a number?


Bet you didnt think you'd be up this late doing this!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dont worry about him, ive had pm's from pat at 2-3am before :lol:
don't think he actually sleeps...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I take a guess on here, the monthly or yearly maxolen magazine plus newsletter.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Guys I have sent PM's to the guys so 7 of you should have a raffle ticket with your number. (Well done Guys)

I have also sent a PM to a member I have never spoken to before asking if they can choose a number but am yet to get a PM back saying he was ok to do this for me so can you check your PM's guys and let me know then I will give your name out on the thread and ask you to choose a number between 1 & 7 ?

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm Strange , i dont seem to have any new mails .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Just out of curiosity whats the answer


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

R7K YD I have sent you a PM can you look at it please?:thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> R7K YD I have sent you a PM can you look at it please?:thumb:


I hope people don't start pming him offering him bribes :lol:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> I hope people don't start pming him offering him bribes :lol:


2 more mins then I will try someone else as the 2 guys I have sent pm's to before have logged off :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

he is looking at this thread... 
please tell me, whats he doing?? 

:lol:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

What about random number generator  the suspense is killing me :lol:

http://www.random.org/


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

you might not want to know!!!


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> he is looking at this thread...
> please tell me, whats he doing??
> 
> :lol:


Right I will choose someone else :thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Maxolen UK said:


> Right I will choose someone else :thumb:


:thumb: keep it secret too


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

the two previous people would have chose my number hahahahahahaha


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

christopherus


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what does that mean?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

I have sent a PM to someone else who hopefully will be back in touch with in the next few minutes.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

oh well thats 3 hours of my life i wont get back!!!


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

e32chris said:


> oh well thats 3 hours of my life i wont get back!!!


That's pretty ungrateful considering Maxolen Uk was kind enough to put on a competition for us members, you didn't have to sit on the thread clicking refresh as if you won you would get an email to let you know.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

oooh someones tired, i wasnt having a dig so dont get your knickers in a twist, i think its great these comps are put on : )


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i just thanked as i thought it was quite funny... inproper use of the button i know.. but im the same... i keep checking back as im excited but im also catching up on other threads


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Right again the last guy I had asked was part of the admin team and he logged off before I got a reply, I have now asked another member and will give it 5 mins to see if they answer if not I will find another way to get a winner.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Four.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

well done number 4 :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Now, number 4, I trust my fiver is in the post

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Congrats number 4 :thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

we have a winner............CONGRATS


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Alan that was difficult and is really appreciated :thumb:

Right guys we have a winner Raffle No. 4 congratulations to the winner and thank you everyone for taking part:thumb: 

Tell you what finding someone to pick a winning raffle number was probably harder than the comp:lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Oopppss soz , , walked away from pc , there's life getting in the way for you :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

so all of us lads that stayed up... didnt win... but the old git that went to bed won!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

well done number 4


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Congrats number 4


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Maxolen UK said:


> Thanks Alan that was difficult and is really appreciated :thumb:


Yeah Pat it was, couldn't for the life of me think of a number between 1 and 7

Glad that's over phew :wave:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

pee said:


> Readers wives???????


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Someone give this man a cigar.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Yeah Pat it was, couldn't for the life of me think of a number between 1 and 7
> 
> Glad that's over phew :wave:


:lol::lol::lol: you better believe it, I can now go to bed thanks again the way it was going I could have been here all night:thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the competition and entertainment Maxolen, I think the chap who won(Craig) was the original guy who came up with the answer so fate came through :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

If the winner with N0.4 can reply to the PM I sent them I will have this sorted first thing monday thanks again guys:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Who won??

:thumb:


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

And what was the correct answer too???


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

The answer was Supercar Mag winner with No.4 was Spoony :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I ended up going to sleep last night, got a 5 a side tournament today had to be fresh lol. PM sent.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

why did two people think I won? :lol:
had a txt this morning from someone else saying "I think you won the maxolen competition" 

I knew I hadn't.. well done stuart enjoy the sealant mate.. glad it was you that one out of all the copycats


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just give us a shout if you want some to play about with Craig.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry craig for the text i read shhh's post saying (craig) the guy who got the answer right first had won and thought id let you know 

sorry , nice to see spoony has offered you a share of the prize though , nice chap


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

My fault, I presumed you were the winner as your were the only chap left but forgot Spoony was a potential winner as well, congrats on getting the answer first of all and well done to Spoony for winning :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol no worries lads..

Mr spoon, I might give you a shout next time I'm back home for a meet up and grab a sample then, got too much stuff already anyway haha..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoony, I own you now.

:devil:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Spoony, I own you now.
> 
> :devil:


That would be worrying thought!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you enjoy your prize. Everyone now expects a few words in the near future about the product. And they can't be "sod off" either.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Give him a week...he'll be giving it away being the kind chap that he is 
Spoony seems to be DWs resident giver awayer.


----------

